# NSW - November Weekend Trip



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

With the proposed Currawong /Pittwater trip for Oct/Nov seemingly stalled, would anyone be keen for a Central Coast (NSW) weekend sometime in November?

There seems to be plenty of options, around there with creeks, estuaries, pittwater and offshore. I'm sure the local guys will fill us in on the best spots but at the moment lets get expressions of interest. Accomodation would ideally need to be caravan park/cabins with waterfront access although someone posted about holiday rentals on houses that sleep 6-8 people which could be worth looking into. Again, perhaps the locals can suggest some suitable areas to base ourselves and ideas on accomodation

OK, who's keen?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a caravan park in Budgewoi right on the shores of Lake Munmorah and near the channel between Lakes Munmorah and Budgewoi. The channel fishes well for Luderick and Lake Budgewoi is rawprawn's local bream and flattie haunt, with plenty of trolling, sp and surface opportunities. Some creeks off the lakes can be explored for bass. For inshore opportunities, there is an ocean beach within carting distance and an ocean boat ramp at Norah Head (5min drive). The caravan park is within walking distance of shops, including a good tackle store and a number of restaurants. There is a pub.

I don't have any details for the caravan park - need to look them up.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm interested in it, especially if its during comp week :twisted: . Guarantees I can get out on the water and get some points  . Would probably prefer to either camp or get a cabin somewhere.

Cheers......Nick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc7S0pIAAAPfgAAQYCEAECAAEAAmBAigIAAiEaPUaejUKYAAjEUPDguiUl8XckU4UJDO0tKS


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I am interested.........don't have a sched out that far as yet though. Peril, that local is nice and convenient for Sydney siders as well - no more than a 2hr drive for most


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Potentially, but probably not for me - I am keen, but get back from Canada in early November after a 3 week holiday - I will be so poor!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm keen


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm definately in. There are other options. There is a great camping place in Patonga with access to Patonga creek and offshore meters away. Good launch access and a good atmosphere.

There is always Lake Macquarie with great access to the lake (obviously) and the sea also. Lots of accomodation to be had (as I am sure there is everywhere). I could even put a few people up at Catho. By then the warmth should have arrived and so camping would also be a great option.

There are also some great options South. There is a great caravan/camping park at Kiama right on the beach with wimp grade surf launch conditions and ample access to offshore.

Anyway...that is a long winded way of saying that I am there.

JT


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in, can we set up a poll on locations?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

count me in as well

although I vote for the Port Stephens area

great off shore reefs around Boat Harbour and Fingal Bay .... 
the Nelson Bay area is also good when the wind gets up

only 3 hrs from Sydney


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in - are the options restricted to the central coast, or can they include the Port Stephens region ? Wherever the fish are - I'm hanging out for a weekend away again! Cheers

Paul


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Theres also a big 4 caravan / camping park at umina right on umina beach very easy ocean launch about 100m yak cart. Inshore is a five minute drive to either Patonga creek / Hawksberry River or Blackwall ramp in Brisbane waters launch right into excellent popper grounds with deep holes and channels all around (right next to my place :wink: ).

Swansea / Lake Mac caravan park is at the end of swansea channel offshore is a five minute drive to a launch site but the park is on the lake launchs into great popper grounds with the DROP OFF that saysme likes right at the door step, Really nice spot.

I'll let Greg talk budgewoi up. If were at Umina I can get us some prizes from the local tackle shop don't know wether he'll cough up for Budgewoi or Swansea though.



> There is a great camping place in Patonga with access to Patonga creek and offshore meters away


So that means i go offshore all the time excellent  :lol:

Cheers Dave

oh yeah guess i'm in 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Poll I guess Ken

What about
Umina - inlcudes patonga / pearl beach
Budgewoi
Swansea
Port Stephens
The Entrance

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Patonga/Umina for me, just not on the 3/4th Nov.

Ken, you could more just off the beach at Patonga!


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be very interested in either umina or patonga as I dont have a car and would need to paddle there from further up brisbane waters

Andy


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, 9/10/11th November, Patonga or Umina,

Patonga camping sites $21 a night through Gosford coulcil 024325 8222

Rental Accom http://www.pearlbeachrealestate.com.au/holiday-rentals/details.asp?ID=254&Pr=22&Pg=1 many options.

Is this a family Trip? There is plenty to do at Patonga and one of the best playgrounds I've seen right near the camp ground.

You can trolley anywhere in Patonga. and the creek is good!

Umina looks good but busier. http://www.totaltravel.com.au/trave...ord/accommodation/caravan/ocean-beach-holiday

Are we getting there?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

surprising as it may be, i am actually going to go for Swansea on this one. I think its more conductive to a AKFF weekend. The carvan park there is good with three to four clubs and heaps of restaurants within walking distance, Offshore is not far away for those that like it but it accomodates for flats fishos and deepwater fishos in the lake right out the front of the park. The currents in the main channel are really to strong for anyone to comfortably fish for a long time but it is fairly easy to get to the flats behind the break wall staying out of the main current. Not that you need to.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Iâ€™m in. Budgewoi is ok and Norah Head does have some good reefs close to shore. Having said that all places mentioned sound ok to me. I like trying new places and then there is no pressure on me for my local spots to perform :wink:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

But is the date good?

and where is the poll?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've voted for Umina. Won't be able to make any further away due to new baby arriving the month before.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

poll is up and I've gone for Port Stephens

I am definitely in and wouldn't mind Swansea or Budgewoi

 Port Stephens is ahead so far 










here are some options for camping

http://www.totaltravel.com.au/link.asp?fid=519160

*Location - How to get here
A most beautiful setting for your Beachside Holiday...
Port Stephens is the Blue Water Paradise of New South Wales mid-north coast. Just a 21/2 hour drive north of Sydney via the Newcastle F3 Freeway will put you into the heart of Port Stephens, a holiday playground with something to offer everyone.*


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I've swung to Pt. Steves, Tucker I noticed you are in Woy woy and so is Dave (justcruzin32) maybe you should go around to his place and talk him into it and bum a ride at the same time!

Clarkos, good luck with the kid! oh and the wife!, I broke my hip 1 week before our second one! that was fun :shock:

Where will take us all and are we agreed on the 9?-10-11/11/07.

This is starting to look good!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

And here is a reason not to do Port Stephens - http://www.mpa.nsw.gov.au/pdf/psglmp-zo ... lo-res.pdf

I say vote with our feet and boycott the MPs for all AKFF organised activities


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww, it was looking so good.....

Next!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey wouldn't a visible protest be better than an invisible one? We could get a couple of flags "AKFFAMP" (against marine parks).

How about it Dave?

It looks so gooood!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave:

I have no idea on these things.....but all habitat protection zones (in yellow) are still open to recreational fishing
cant set longlines or trawl for fish or prawns....is that right ?

still looks good to me


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

this was taken off the rocks in that area

would be fun to be dragged along by one of these


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in.....umina (Box head) or Port Stephens are both good options.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > And here is a reason not to do Port Stephens - http://www.mpa.nsw.gov.au/pdf/psglmp-zo ... lo-res.pdf
> ...


It'll encourage the voters to punish them. Unfortunately that's nearly four years away


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Peril said:
> ...


Well that wasn't much of a fight Dave, can we confirm Port Stephens now????


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Port S looks the goods to me. I'm in


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I voted for Umina but I'm in regardless of where we go

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah i'm in what camp ground are we talking about I only know of two up there Anna Bay and Fingal Bay but i'm sure theres more.

Port Stephens coastal patrol has UHF radio coverage too.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Well that wasn't much of a fight Dave, can we confirm Port Stephens now????


What happenned to the poll?

What makes you think I conceded any argument? Nothing wrong with short-term action with a long-term view. I won't be going to Port Stephens but will try to join at a Central Coast location.

Clarkos - Umina is the same driving time from Sydney as Budgewoi


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Peril said:


> Clarkos - Umina is the same driving time from Sydney as Budgewoi


Have family very close to Umina though. Babysitters and all that.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave I'm always happy to stay on the coast if you want to fish around there, port stephens doesn't suit my style of fishing anyway i would just end up drifting bouncing sp's or trawling with lures I don't know of any good popper grounds there.

What do you reckon about that popper challenge on the Oct long weekend (first weekend in Oct) should be part of the comp then and give us time to organise it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Dave I'm always happy to stay on the coast if you want to fish around there, port stephens doesn't suit my style of fishing anyway i would just end up drifting bouncing sp's or trawling with lures I don't know of any good popper grounds there.
> 
> What do you reckon about that popper challenge on the Oct long weekend (first weekend in Oct) should be part of the comp then and give us time to organise it.
> 
> Cheers Dave


If the poll selects Port Stephens, then so be it. Enjoy.

As for the return Forster V Woy Woy popper challenge, I need to see what is happening with my son's soccer trip to Gold Coast first. May have to bot a yak from Dodge for the October comp!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

If weekend on the Central Coast as originally planned goes ahead, count me in. Would not however be venturing outside.

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If its Port then what camp ground is best to stay at ? I don't know the area all that well but i thing there was one near the beach along side the first bay inside the heads i think its shoal bay.

Does anybody know of a better one or what that ones called for that matter?

Cheers dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure what's best at Port Stephens - but Halifax ( http://www.beachsideholidays.com.au/halifax.phtml ) is right at the point in Nelson bay (calm water). The Marine park as far as I can tell is directly in line with the campground - Stay to the right and your ok. Not sure about the fishing inside the bay - the dolphins seem to be very fat!

I voted Umina - simply because the Nelson Bay area is a tourist meca for sydney weekenders & I don't feel its far enough away from the madening crowds (not that I know Umina at all.....)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking at the marine park maps the shoal bay camp ground would be the best its across the road from the water but in a general zone the halifax i reckon is second you can fish to the left but to the right like paul said is the lighthouse point and thats all sanctuary across to tea gardens so is zenith beach, outside the headlands at fingal bay is sancturary and a few spots further up the river towards Karuah and pelican point.

Cheers Dave
http://www.mpa.nsw.gov.au/pdf/psglmp-zo ... lo-res.pdf


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like a nervous spot for a fish.

I guess not much drifting will take place as you would be in and out of sanctuaries all the time!

Then when you hook up and get towed into a sanctuary!! a cunning new kingy trick!! :shock:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

slightly confusing thread: where/when in November is the trip?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, very confusing, though should be worthwhile if we can all work it out eventually...

10/11th November. Port Stephens or Umina

I am beginning to swing back to Umina...

6 votes for Umina 11 for the port, looking like two different trips now, maybe we should run another poll, with the date to be sure..


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm happy to go WHEREVER. Can't say that I know any of the areas all that well, so I'll be relying on others (locals) to guide the way.

Lets just make a decision and start getting organised!

It's always better if we can get a van park that's right on the waters edge and where yaks can be dragged/wheeled to the waters edge rather than having to load them onto cars and drive. At that time of year the fish should be coming on the chew in all of the suggested areas, so it's not like one option is going to be any better fish-wise.

If we can find some suitable accomodation, (ie waterfront van park) in an area that's not going to be super crowded or off limits (marine parks) then lets do it..

Sounds like we need ANOTHER poll to decide between Umina and Port Stephens :?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Im in, prefer closer to home (umina) cos I have to be in canberra working on the monday but im not fussed.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bother, missus has already booked that weekend for a girls' trip to Adelaide. Looks like I might just have to organise a quiet weekend away another time


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nothings locked in yet eddie (oops I mean peril). that includes dates. Fisherdan suggested the 9-11 November but I'm happy to go a week or 2 later if that suits more people. Once the location is confirmed we'll run ANOTHER poll on dates!


----------

